# VOTING Thread - Art Contest #2 - Magnum



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Voting will run for one week - until 3pm EDT Sunday 28 August.

There are four entries to choose from.

The winner will chose the theme/content/subject etc of the next contest.

There was no theme for this one.

Entry numbers are above the picture

*ORIGINAL *











ENTRIES


*# 1*











*# 2*











*# 3*










*
# 4*


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I voted for #2.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

good job everyone!

I said i was going to enter, but i chickened out. long hair cats aren't my thing, lol  can't wait for the next one!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I day left to vote!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted for number 2. Of course they were all great! Good job everyone.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congrats Nell!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

i'm looking forward to the next contest


----------

